# CORSAIR H100 am 3930K



## FreedomSTRIKE (27. Februar 2012)

Grüße

Besitzt schon jemand einen H100 mit i7-3930K?
Ich habe  momentan einen Coolermaster V8 verbaut, und der heizt ganz schön. 42°  Grad am Desktop, beim Zocken 58°-62°, und würde gerne auf den H100  umsteigen.

Was sagt ihr dazu


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Februar 2012)

Ich sage dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

Dieser Thread wird eh geschlossen werden


----------

